# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [Toàn Quốc] Thanh lý ít đồ dư _ Nam Anh

## Nam Anh

Mình có ít đồ dư, bán cho ae nào cần:
Liên hệ theo số điện thoại bên dưới chữ ý a.

N01. Step motor
Giá: Đã bán

N02. Coupling
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N03. Bộ servo MR-J2S-40A
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N04. Motor
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N05. LINEAR BUSHING
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N08. Bộ trượt
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## CNC3DS

Bộ 400w mrj2 có đủ cáp không bác

----------


## Nam Anh

N09. PLC Mitsubishi
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N10. Kính hiển vi điện tử Dino-Lite
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N11. Cảm biến vùng
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N12. Kính hiển vi điện tử Dino-Lite
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N13. PLC Mitsubishi
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N14. PLC Mitsubishi
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N15. PLC Mitsubishi
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N16. HMI Weintek MT200DBL
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N17. Combo IAI
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N18. HMI Pro-face
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N19. Desktop Robot (Hãng dongburobot)
- Mã Robot: DTR4-3310-T-SG ; Hành trình: 300*300*100, chạy điện 220VAC, NẶNG tầm 60kg
- Nguồn gốc: Samsung (còn nguyên tem tài sản)
- Theo thông số thì máy hỗ trợ 4 trục, nhưng chắc do ứng dụng nên 1 trục R (Spindle thì phải) không được sử dụng ở đây
- Stepper motor & Belt type
- Hàng bao đẹp, Đã test ok: Origin, chạy chương trình cài sẵn trong máy
- Giá 10tr (ae nào cần VIDEOS thì ib Zalo e gửi nhé)

Link tham khảo: http://www.dongburobot.com/jsp/cms/view.jsp?code=100618

----------

Nguyen Tuan

----------


## Nam Anh

N20. Kính hiển vi điện tử dòng cao cấp Dino-Lite AM7013MZT
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## hung1706

> N19. Desktop Robot (Hãng dongburobot)
> - Mã Robot: DTR4-3310-T-SG ; Hành trình: 300*300*100, chạy điện 220VAC, NẶNG tầm 60kg
> - Nguồn gốc: Samsung (còn nguyên tem tài sản)
> - Theo thông số thì máy hỗ trợ 4 trục, nhưng chắc do ứng dụng nên 1 trục R (Spindle thì phải) không được sử dụng ở đây
> - Hàng bao đẹp, Đã test ok: Origin, chạy chương trình cài sẵn trong máy
> - Giá 10tr (ae nào cần VIDEOS thì ib Zalo e gửi nhé)
> 
> Link tham khảo: http://www.dongburobot.com/jsp/cms/view.jsp?code=100618


Bác chủ ở đâu ạ. Nếu ở TPHCM thì em ghé xem máy nha.

----------


## Nam Anh

> Bác chủ ở đâu ạ. Nếu ở TPHCM thì em ghé xem máy nha.


Hi bác, em ở Bắc Ninh a, tiếc quá.

----------


## mactech

Em lấy 4 bộ cảm biến N11 nhé, tks

----------


## Nam Anh

> Em lấy 4 bộ cảm biến N11 nhé, tks


Nhận gạch của a Thành nhé, e cảm ơn!

----------


## Nam Anh

N21. Nguồn xịn Omron S8VK-C24024 (24VDC-10A)
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N22. DC servo Driver DCS303 Leadshine
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

************* Update *************

----------


## Nam Anh

N23. Coupling 
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N24. Mớ Couplink tháo máy, hàng đẹp, xài tốt
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## hieunguyenkham

nhiu cái vậy?

----------


## Nam Anh

N25. Nguồn xịn châu Âu, 24VDC-20A
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Mới CNC

> N24. Mớ Couplink tháo máy, hàng đẹp, xài tốt
> - Giá: to 100k/1; nhỏ 50k/1; mua cả lô: 60k/1
> 
> Đính kèm 71915


tôi không đọc kỹ nên bị hớ rồi. 2 khớp bé nhất hội 150k.
 :Frown:

----------


## ktshung

mình lấy 2 con 12-14-35-47 nhé

----------


## Nam Anh

> tôi không đọc kỹ nên bị hớ rồi. 2 khớp bé nhất hội 150k.


nhắn zalo e khoản lại 50k nhé a, hi

----------


## Nam Anh

************* Update *************

----------


## Nam Anh

************* Update *************

----------


## Nam Anh

************* Update *************

----------


## Nam Anh

N26. Đồng hồ khí SMC G27-10-R1 (0-1MPa)
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N27. Kính hiển vi điện tử Dino-Lite Zoom 200x
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N28. 2 cây PLC Mitsubishi A cho ae nghiên cứu
Hàng tháo máy, đã test ok, bao xài
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N29. Couplink 17-14, cao 55, đường kính ngoài 55
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Mới CNC

> N19. Desktop Robot (Hãng dongburobot)
> - Mã Robot: DTR4-3310-T-SG ; Hành trình: 300*300*100, chạy điện 220VAC, NẶNG tầm 60kg
> - Nguồn gốc: Samsung (còn nguyên tem tài sản)
> - Theo thông số thì máy hỗ trợ 4 trục, nhưng chắc do ứng dụng nên 1 trục R (Spindle thì phải) không được sử dụng ở đây
> - Hàng bao đẹp, Đã test ok: Origin, chạy chương trình cài sẵn trong máy
> - Giá 9tr (ae nào cần VIDEOS thì ib Zalo e gửi nhé)
> 
> Link tham khảo: http://www.dongburobot.com/jsp/cms/view.jsp?code=100618
> 
> Đính kèm 70074


Muốn hàng mau đi thì bác nên show 1 số hình ảnh về ray, visme or dây đai, chạy step hay servo, servo liner... Bác cho cấu hình cụ thể chút chứ. Mình nghĩ nó không mất mấy thời gian của bác đâu. Vài nốt nhạc à.

----------


## mr.fun

định gạch con couplink mà phi ngoài tận 55mm khủng quá. @@

----------


## Nam Anh

N30. Thêm ít PLC Mitsubishi A cho các bác nghiên cứu
Hàng tháo máy, đã test, bao xài
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N31. Thêm ít Kính hiển vi điện tử Dino-Lite Zoom 200x (đã nối cable USB, chỉ việc cắm cổng usb sử dụng, dùng dc cho cả điện thoại)
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N32. 2 cây PLC Toshiba C2PU11 & module, bán thanh lý
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

************* Update *************

----------


## Nam Anh

N33. Bộ đếm LA8N Autonic
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N34. HMI Panasonic GT11 AIGT2030H
Giá: Đã bán

----------


## Nam Anh

N35. Analog-Digital Converter Module type AJ65VBTCU-68ADVN
Giá: Đã bán

//============= Cập nhật =============//

N19. Desktop Robot (Hãng dongburobot) ->>> Giảm giá còn 7tr

----------


## Nam Anh

N36. Servo Yaskawa Sigma5 - 750W
Full bộ đẹp như mới, full jack cable
Giá: Đã bán

----------

